# New AMAR foster



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

.















Meet Johny Castle. He came out of breeder in Oklahoma. He was used as a breeder all of his life living outside in a cage. He is a very scared boy. He has cataracts, a heart murmer. He was full of fleas. He has tape worms. He will be getting teeth pulled and neutered this week. Will keep everyone up to date on his progress


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

:-( argh. Hopefully life will change for him BUT he has had a orugh road and now had physical and emotional issues piled on. Sad sad and yet hopeful


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Johnny! We are your new cheering squad! You are going to have a wonderful life now! Please don't be scared.
:cheer:

Fran, thank you so much for taking him in and helping him. Please keep us updated on how he is doing. :you rock:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Way to go Johny. A great life is ahead. Congrats you do such a good job.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness he's in rescue can get the help he needs, both physically & emotionally.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh that is sad. Glad he is in good care now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How anyone an do that to any creature is beyond me... just look at that face...
He's heading for the good life now..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Fran for taking in this little one. He's in good hands now. Bless his little heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying:that poor baby boy, his story breaks my heart. I hope he gets a wonderful mommy and daddy that will be patient and full of love. Little Johnny deserves to experience love and feel safe.
He's got a hard journey ahead of him but it will be full of love and kindness:wub: I'm going to be praying for him, I'll be watching for updates 

shame on the people who raised him:angry: very upsetting


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor baby. Now here is to a happy great life.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We're rooting for you Johnny Castle! Your life just got a whole lot better!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe...Little Johnny is adorable.
How is he doing? What is he doing? Tell us more....

It must be such a transition for these little ones who have never had anyone to love them.
Breaks my heart... But,now finally...he will know nothing but real true love and happiness...and hopes of a forever family :wub:

:smcry: Thank you...thank you ...Thank You:smcry:for everything that you do, Fran :wub:


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Johny is adapting to being in my home. He is still very scared. I'm hoping with time he will learn to trust me.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Yay Johny! Yay Fran!*

Johny will be in our prayers! Fran you are an absolute angel :innocent: for these fosters!! I wish I could take in every neglected, abused and abandoned dog in this world and adopt them all :smcry:..... 
*So happy Johny will have a wonderful life for the rest of his life now!!! *At least his life will have a happy ending, and so many others don't. Someone should put those so called 'people' :angry:{*really monsters*} at the puppy mills into tiny dirty cages & neglect them, maybe then they will learn what they are doing is wrong! {this makes me very angry:smpullhair:}. 
But back to the bright side *---YAY for little Johny!!!!!! :heart:Kisses :smootch:for Johny:wub:!! Hugs for Johny:heart:!*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't add much that hasn't been said, and so much better than I could say it! WTG Fran! We will follow Johny w/much hope & many prayers. Kisses baby boy!


----------

